#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei B660 qual antena extena aceita?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal, por acaso alguém tem este modem 3G e já instalou antena externa nele e funcionou?

Qual modelo de antena externa que podemos utilizar nesse equipamento para melhorar a performance da banda de dados e de voz?

Tentei usar a antena celular Aquário, mas o Huawei não permite oacesso a antena externa. Como pode corrigir isso?

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Mas qual o conector no seu modem?

O MESMO modelo é feito pra ser vendido no leste da asia com conector SMA femea (Não é o SMA* REVERSO* que usamos pra wifi), no oeste da asia é praxe fazer com conector F (Ou FME), e aqui pela america do sul é lugar de conector TNC.
Se seu modem foi trazido por importrabandista noob ele deve ter trazido pra cá aparelho com conector SMA, sendo que aqui não tem antena pra isso (A da Aquario que você tentou deve ser uma com conector TNC).

Da esquerda pra direita, TNC, FME e SMA:

É só achar antena a venda com o seu conector.

Se já tem antena externa com conector TNC é só comprar adaptador. Exemplo:
Se seu modem for com SMA femea usa esse:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-tnc-femea-_JM
Se seu modem for com FME usa esse:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fast-deliver...-/251909643327
(Isso se sua antena externa for com TNC, e deve ser, antena no brasil usa TNC via de regra, os aparelhos chineses é que tem zoneado isso, SE todos fossem SMA seria ok, mas as vezes tem SMA, as vezes FME, e mesmo a Huawei tem modelo com conector TNC no próprio modem)

----------


## ccbsumare

Obrigado my friend pela dicas.

----------

